# bottle fed baby with diarrhea



## bcsteffy (Feb 4, 2013)

I need some help with a bottle fed kid ,i think he is approx. 10 days old .he has bad diarrhea and now is unwilling to drink milk, he is on wet nurse replacer (20-20-20) and has been on it for 6 days and was doing great tilll thursday night . The diarrhea does not look milk related its a brown - grey colour . I just gave him a homemade electrolyte mix ( water , kato, molasses, b.soda and salt ) but he didnt want to drink it i syringed it into his mouth. He does have a crusty nose but no cough or rattle. One passed away very suddenly with similar symptoms 4 days ago but it was much weaker and had a cough. Any help would be great, thanks


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

spectaGard scour halt for pigs works great for bacterial scours. I give my 7 to 10 lb kids 3 cc's, not sure what breed yours are.

then I would give a shot of Penn G(Procain G) Twice a day. 

Get a pack of Electrolytes from the feed store, Sav A Caf or Bounce back works well. 

Give 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon backing soda, in some water for stomach upset. 

Baytril antibiotic from a vet would help also if it is bacterial scours. 

C&D antitoxin is also a good idea, NOT THE VACCINE, Should say antitoxin on the bottle. It is the treatment. Give as an injection. 3 cc's

Bottle babies are ver acceptable to bacterial scours. 

I am not familiar with that milk replacer, but it doesn't sound goat specific. We use Does Match by Land O' Lakes or you can use Whole cows milk from the grocery store. 

Some peptobismo may also be a good idea, but you need to treat the bacterial problem with some of the above mentioned medications. You could techinically do everything I mentioned, but the spectaGard may be the most helpful along with the baking soda and electrolytes. 

corn syrup can cause loose stools, I was it as a laxative. It is a good source of sugar energy, but I wouldn't be using it on a scouring kid.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sometimes milk replacers can make kids sick, there are good ones and bad ones, but usually whole cow's milk doesn't cause them as many problems.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with both ladies...I would stop all milk...give only the electros mentioned above for 24 hour, let his tummy rest...Goat-link.com has a nice list of how to change from powder milk to whole cows milk..
CD Antitoxin is important to help with the toxins building up..baby is having trouble digesting the powder milk...


----------



## Jacqilynn Daugherty (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi! I am new to the goat thing. We bought my daughter a baby nigerian dwarf goat when it was 4 days old. It was fine up to the next day. We woke to find she had a lot of green discharge from her eyes. Too add she also had very bad diarrhea since the day we bought her. Last night i fed her a bottle and put her to bed. Just to wake to her dead this morning. Can anyone inform me on what happened?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm really sorry. This must be heartbreaking for your daughter.

Did the kid get colostrum when she was born? Was she already on the bottle when you got her? What did you feed in the bottle, and how much did you give at a time? What color was the diarrhea, and what was her temperature yesterday? How long did you have her?

Sorry for firing these questions at you, but the answers will help us.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Also, this is a really old thread. You will get more attention if you start your own thread, with the symptoms you gave, and the fuller information the answered questions supply.

Again, I'm really, really sorry. So much can go wrong, the more info we have, the better we can pinpoint.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Did you buy her from a breeder? Auction?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Jacqilynn Daugherty (Feb 7, 2018)

mariarose said:


> I'm really sorry. This must be heartbreaking for your daughter.
> 
> Did the kid get colostrum when she was born? Was she already on the bottle when you got her? What did you feed in the bottle, and how much did you give at a time? What color was the diarrhea, and what was her temperature yesterday? How long did you have her?
> 
> Sorry for firing these questions at you, but the answers will help us.


I bought her from a breeder.and we found out she had the cryptosporidium parasite. Which because the breeder told us it was normal for her to have diarrhea we didnt know she was sick. The breeder wont do anything but our vet says since she was so young she got it from the breeders herd. We dont have a herd and she was in our home the whole time.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Jacqilynn Daugherty said:


> Which because the breeder told us it was normal for her to have diarrhea


No, it is always a sign of something being wrong. I'm so sorry.



Jacqilynn Daugherty said:


> The breeder wont do anything but our vet says since she was so young she got it from the breeders herd.


Don't buy from that breeder again. At least you know what it was. Thank you for telling us, so now our knowledge has grown.

I'm so, so, sorry.


----------



## Jacqilynn Daugherty (Feb 7, 2018)

mariarose said:


> No, it is always a sign of something being wrong. I'm so sorry.
> 
> Don't buy from that breeder again. At least you know what it was. Thank you for telling us, so now our knowledge has grown.
> 
> I'm so, so, sorry.


Youre welcome. It just stinks. I bought her for my 3 year old and 8 year old and theyre so devistated. And that lady wont do anything not even give me a refund. But at least i now know that if a goat has green mucus diarrhea it could possibly be the crypto parasite. And now i know to just keep it hydrated and put it on electrolites to save its life. Also note humans can get this parasite as well. My whole family ended up with it. And it is deadly to children if not kept hydrated.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Jacqilynn Daugherty said:


> My whole family ended up with it.


Oh, Wow... I'm SO sorry to hear this. Are you guys better now?


----------



## Jacqilynn Daugherty (Feb 7, 2018)

We are, it took a lot out of me. It put me in the er a few times.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh My Gosh. I'm so, so sorry. Hugs to you and your family. You've really been through it.

Be sure to NOT buy from them (the breeders) ever again.


----------



## Jacqilynn Daugherty (Feb 7, 2018)

mariarose said:


> Oh My Gosh. I'm so, so sorry. Hugs to you and your family. You've really been through it.
> 
> Be sure to NOT buy from them (the breeders) ever again.


I most certainly won't be. And next time we will have the goat inspected by a vet to clear all parasites and illnesses.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Please don't give up. Goats are great. And it is pretty rare that a goat purchase will try to put your family in the hospital. Really. That just does not happen on a daily basis.

You need 2 goats, btw. They don't do well alone. Not that that killed this one.


----------



## Jacqilynn Daugherty (Feb 7, 2018)

mariarose said:


> Please don't give up. Goats are great. And it is pretty rare that a goat purchase will try to put your family in the hospital. Really. That just does not happen on a daily basis.
> 
> You need 2 goats, btw. They don't do well alone. Not that that killed this one.


We plan okn getting two next time. This was just a spur of the moment for my daughter's birthday.


----------

